# Carlsberg



## Jim_Levet (7/2/06)

As a show of support to those that still think there is such thing as 
FREEDOM OF SPEECH I picked up a 6 pk of Carlsberg this evening on the way home to show the good people of Denmark that as an individual I support them in these troubled times. :beerbang: 
Now the good people of Denmark probably don't realise I did that, so I will just drink it.  
It tastes very nice. Fresh, crisp flavours, not too dry.Not bad.
Burn all the embassies you want, just don't touch the brewery!
Rant over, soap box is back in the cupboard
James


----------



## The Dane (18/2/06)

On behalf of the Danish people I want thank you for your support. 

cheers mate.

Jakob Dall, Denmark

My Webpage


----------



## kirem (18/2/06)

Free Speech and cartoons.

What is going on these days?

Are we getimg too precious?

Go the Elephant.


----------



## Jim_Levet (20/2/06)

I have taken this a step further. 
Yesterday I was at the supermarket & grabbed a big tin of those Danish Butter Cookies. I donated them this morning to the lunch room cookie jar. Lets just say we have many people from a variety of religous backgrounds that work here. This morning there were lots of compliments from everybody about the improvement in our biscuit selection!
James


----------



## peas_and_corn (20/2/06)

*sigh*, there has been a bit of an overreaction over the cartoons, eh?


----------



## Steve (20/2/06)

and lets leave it at that and talk about beer instead :beer:


----------

